# Garmin Delta eCollar



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

Has anyone here used the Garmin Delta series of eCollars? I'm currently working on the Tri-tronics Sport Basic but I like that the Delta collars have a bark limiter built in. 

Anyone have any experience?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

My understanding was Garmin / TT was only going to start shipping product April / May.


----------



## spartoons (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone know where or when the Delta Sport will be available for purchase? When I call Garmin they say its available but they can't locate a store and its backordered several weeks. It would be great if the company actually gave up to date information to their customer service people


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the built in bark limiter. The only complaint would be that if you dog breaks and ignores his normal working range on intensity level, changing the intensity level higher takes too long unlike the sport series. Great collar for general yard training but would not use it for hunting application in new environment where you might need to change the intensity level quickly to keep dog out of harms way. Unfortunately not a USA made product.


----------



## Captzig (Jun 14, 2013)

Well has anyone have any reviews on this collar? My last collar was a TT Pro200 XL, sold it, need a new one. I prefer to stick with the American "assembled" collars, but I guess the Delta is worth a look.


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Captzig said:


> Well has anyone have any reviews on this collar? My last collar was a TT Pro200 XL, sold it, need a new one. I prefer to stick with the American "assembled" collars, but I guess the Delta is worth a look.


nice unit! Has lots of levels of stimulation which is nice. Built in bark limiter is a nice feature to have if needed. I didn't care for the size of transmitter and exchanged mine for a TT pro100. The garmin was a nice collar, I just like the larger remote.


----------

